# looking for a new trim paint to use



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

I am looking for a new go to paint for my interior trim. I am currently using advantage 900 semi from porter or pittsburg. Its a good paint looks alot like oil is a dtm too im told. Whats ur interior trim paint


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been waiting for a nice interior to try out some more BM Waterborne Satin Impervo. Used it on one job and liked it alot. Every interior since have had their own trim paint picked out so I had no say in it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sherwin Williams Southwest Builders Sologoss works very well for us, see here

Rob tried the Semi Gloss and was very happy with.
Covered very well and was heavy/thick and stayed.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

there are a lot of thread on this subject do a quick search and you'll get some ideas. Most guys have there own preferences


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

Try the Pittsburgh Manor Hall Interior semi-gloss. Same properties as the Advantage 900, better leveling and better coverage. I've used a lot of 900 and tried this and never went back. Get a sample from your rep.

Good Luck


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

paintguy48 said:


> Try the Pittsburgh Manor Hall Interior semi-gloss. Same properties as the Advantage 900, better leveling and better coverage. I've used a lot of 900 and tried this and never went back. Get a sample from your rep.
> 
> Good Luck


 We used to use a lot of the Manor Hall Pearl/Semi for many years until we tried the Pratt&Lambert Semi Gloss . I really liked the P&L contract line [Pro Gold] Semi as it was a better price and covered better then the Manor Hall did .


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

playedout6 said:


> We used to use a lot of the Manor Hall Pearl/Semi for many years until we tried the Pratt&Lambert Semi Gloss . I really liked the P&L contract line [Pro Gold] Semi as it was a better price and covered better then the Manor Hall did .


I'm going to check into this product and BM Aura semi-gloss, as I may be losing the Pittsburgh Manor Hall in this market.

Thanks


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

fine paints of europe hands dowwn..but hard to get and 100$ a gallon so i would only use it on my own house o a special job..they make a great waterbourne oil,,or use there hollandlac briliiant which is high gloss which i like


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Ace Hardware makes a trim and cabinet enamel that flows out great. I brushed it out against oil Impervo and can't tell the difference.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

playedout6 said:


> We used to use a lot of the Manor Hall Pearl/Semi for many years until we tried the Pratt&Lambert Semi Gloss . I really liked the P&L contract line [Pro Gold] Semi as it was a better price and covered better then the Manor Hall did .


 
The pro Gold by P&L is not 100% acrylic..It is a poly-vinyl...I always "stick" with pure acrylic paints...


----------



## LakeShore (May 29, 2009)

I really like the SW super paint. Just a few drops of water and your good to go... If you play with it just a little the stuff really lays out nice!!

You don't get much mileage out of it... But I sure do like the results. 

Jeff


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

paintslinger said:


> I am looking for a new go to paint for my interior trim. I am currently using advantage 900 semi from porter or pittsburg. Its a good paint looks alot like oil is a dtm too im told. Whats ur interior trim paint


Slinger, it'll be hard to beat 900 w/ an extender added. I use Acri-Pro a lot on trim. Gives a very durable finish and easily applied. Usually flows out slick, w/out an extender. But, some days and situations an extender is neccessary to get the finish I'm looking for.


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

I really like the BM Aura. I have to use the BM Latex extender with it if I'm brushing it. It is very spendy though. I'm going to spray new kitchen cabinets with it next week.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

First time back to the forum in a while.

I use Porter Glyptex on interior trim. Nothing finishes like oil imo.

However, I realize that sometime in the future I will have to find a latex trim paint. I have used BM Satin Impervo latex and liked the finish, but did not like the coverage. BM Regal works better imo. 

So I am also on the look out for a great latex trim paint once oil paint goes away. I have heard that SW has a great latex trim paint, but have not looked into it yet.

Love interior and exterior Aura, but only used it on trim once and did not like it. Now that an interior semi-gloss is available - I may have to try it.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey I'm new to the forum but oil based satin impervo is my favorite. It levels nicely and has a gorgeous sheen. It is also durable and cleans up nicely. Plus when/if you tape of your baseboard the tape pulls clean giving a good line.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

jacob33 said:


> Hey I'm new to the forum but oil based satin impervo is my favorite. It levels nicely and has a gorgeous sheen. It is also durable and cleans up nicely. Plus when/if you tape of your baseboard the tape pulls clean giving a good line.


Oil SI was the gold standard for years for me. But now HO can't deal with the smell, the dry time, the ambering in 6 mos, the lack of T/up, the brittleness.
So I've gone waterborne.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Are the waterborne any good I always thought of waterborne as the amatures (sp) way out. I do realize laws are changing and oil will be illegal soon. Also that the oils are not as good as they once were. For now I just use the BM Satin Impervo and add Penetrol. I Guess I will need to find a waterborne soon because all the paint store in my town have told me they think in the next 10 years oil paints will be outlawed.....


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

Jacob, I am pretty sure that oils are illegal now to manufacture (there are a bunch of exceptions, though). As for trim paints, I really like BM AquaGlo and SW Superpaint. Both are nice to brush and spray. I have used the SW ProClassic alot recently and it looks great but is hard to work with. It is very sticky and runs like hell. Its properties actually contradict themselves. It sets up very quickly, but yet it runs and sags like crazy. And don't even think about spraying it. However, it levels incredibly, it dries very hard (sands like an oil) and it looks great.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oils are illegal in massachusetts but luckily I'm in the midwest. We still can use oil here . I have used the pro classic once and liked it. I just tried the impervx from benjamin moore and thought it was okay. I need some more experience thinning it with flowtrol. I'm sure I will figure out how to thin it as I use it more. But for now my main stay is BM satin impervo I'm trying the others on jobs that do not matter IE favors for the family so I can find a paint I like without messing up real jobs.


----------

